# Ocean clean!! cut pics added



## Lildlege1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I poured one side ocean green and one side oven blue then a later of pale yellow/ white then reversed the colors on next layer poof all this work hope it comes out good!!! Lol
Finished with a swirl


----------



## judymoody (Jan 14, 2014)

So pretty!  Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you Judy I'm praying it turns out like I wanted lol


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 14, 2014)

Beautiful!! Can't wait to see the inside!


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2014)

Very very pretty! If the inside is anything like the top, you'll have yourself a beautiful soap!


----------



## renata (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see the cuts


----------



## Trinity (Jan 15, 2014)

Very pretty ....... love the color


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 15, 2014)

I love the colors and am looking forward to seeing photo's of it cut!


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2014)

Cut yet?


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol newbie not yet . Tomorrow hahaha


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2014)

Sigh. You are disciplined.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks y'all I will be cutting it at about 3:00


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok not cutting but here is a peek!!!


----------



## rsupisces (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2014)

Tease!


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 16, 2014)

Lildlege1 said:


> Ok not cutting but here is a peek!!!



Okay...so that was just wrong. But it does look good!  Is it not after 3 where you are?


----------



## Benji (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol sorry y'all just a little to wet 
Lol Miranda . Right!!!!


----------



## athallr (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice colors! I would not be able to wait to cut it though!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lol it's killing me lol


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 18, 2014)

Did you cut it???  If not, I have no idea how you have waited so long!!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Here it is!!*

Ocean clean !!!


----------



## anniekins (Jan 18, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 18, 2014)

Gorgeous! Bet it felt good cutting those and seeing the awesome swirl and colours.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks you all


----------



## rsupisces (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ancel (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh that is beautiful!


----------



## kazmi (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful!  definitely makes you think of an ocean


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow!  Such clean swirls!  Those look great!


----------



## renata (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh wow, beautiful! And it has the perfect name


----------



## seven (Jan 22, 2014)

Love the clean lines, very defined. The right consistency of the batter will produce this. Lovely!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 22, 2014)

Lildlege1 said:


> Ocean clean !!!
> View attachment 5405



♥ it!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks y'all


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, I thought the Ocean Clean was pretty in the mold, but the cut pictures are gorgeous! You should be really proud!


----------



## Jencat (Jan 22, 2014)

Such a happy looking soap.  I love the colors!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am excited that they came out better than I expected lol


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful soap! Love the pastel colours!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow those are really beautiful!!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks tviv.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks uall


----------

